# (ebay) Speedlink Nootebooktasche 6000 + Thrust Maus + Headset



## Bluemaster (15. März 2009)

Hallo Nootebok-Fans,

verkaufe eine Original Speedlink Nootebooktasche für 15,4 Zoll Notebook war nur 2 mal mein Notebook drin gewesen.
Alles was Ihnen auf Reisen die Arbeit am Notebook erleichtert.
Die Notebooktasche aus robustem Nylon schützt Ihr Notebook in hektischen Situationen.
Mit dem Headset können Sie ungestört an Videokonferenzen teilnehmen!
Dazu bekommt Ihr die Thrust Mouse mit USB Anschluss dazu wurde nur zwei Monate benutzt und kaum Gebrauchsspuren dran!

Bestehend aus: 

»SL-6000« robuste Tasche für Notebooks bis zu 15,4 Zoll 
»SL-8721« Gaia Headset mit Kabelfernbedienung und gepolsterten Ohrmuscheln nagelneu eingepackt ist noch nie benutzt wurden 
USB Thrust Mouse

Der Auktionlink ist:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200320622491&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Bluemaster (23. März 2009)

'push innerhalb von 46 Stunden ist die Auktion zuende!

Nach der Auktion könnt Ihr dieses Thema Löschen!

Danke!


----------

